# FreeBSD install IBM



## manti (Nov 27, 2008)

- IBM X360 (XSeries 360) 19" server machine, IBM XA-32 chipset
- 4 Xeon 1.4 cpus
- 1G registered ram
- ServeRaid 4x-lite SCSI raid controller with 2 18GB harddisks in raid 1 config
- slim-type ide cd-rom

Install:

CD Loader 1.2
Building the boot loader arguments
Loading up /BOOT/LOADER... Found
Relocating the loader and the BTX
Starting the BTX loader
BTX loader 1.00 BTX version 1.02
Consoles: internal video/keyboard
BIOS CD is cd0
BIOS drive A: is disk0
.. and i'm waiting waiting waintig.. and nothing happens
Help?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 27, 2008)

Which version and architecture of the install cd are you using?


----------



## manti (Nov 27, 2008)

I check install 
freebsd 5.0-R, 5.1-R, 5.2-R, 6.3-R, 7.0-R, 7.0-S, 8.0-C.
OpenBSD4.3, 
NetBSD, 
Solaris10, 
and only ReDHat9 work.


----------



## mousaka (Nov 27, 2008)

And which architectures? i386, amd64, ia64...

mousaka


----------



## manti (Nov 27, 2008)

i386


----------



## brd@ (Nov 28, 2008)

Try booting by escaping to the loader prompt and booting into verbose mode with:

```
boot -v
```
Or booting with ACPI disabled.


----------



## Oko (Nov 28, 2008)

Are you sure that RAID controller is supported? Some servers have option
to present hard drives as directly attached or via RAID. Try disabling RAID and then booting.


----------

